# Thread size/pitch for prewar Schwinn Head Badge



## BWbiker (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone know what this thread is? When I backed out the original screws they were stripped.     Thanks, BW :eek:


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think they are sheet metal screws.  the hole is drilled and then the screw is tightened in to it..  i might have a set of used ones but I need the head size of yours. just a simple tape measurement.


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 15, 2009)

*Thread size/pitch for prewar Schwinn Head Badge....*

Thank you Redline, I am under the impression the self tapping screws were a later revision?? These are slotted round head, head dia. is a hair over 5/32". 
BW:eek:


----------

